# Can't Record Anything



## Cheemag (Nov 27, 2009)

New and updated re-install of Windows 10 Pro v2004.

Attempts to record using Audacity, RecAll Pro or any other recording app gives an error.
The error is mostly to the effect that it 'can't open Wave device for input. Close other
programmes using Wave and try again' . Always something else is using Wave. I am not running
any other audio devices. The error was there under Win 10 v1904, so it isn't due to a rogue update.

External sounds are reaching the system via LineIn or StereoMix and can be heard on the
speakers. Apps such as radio streaming players (e.g. Radio Sure), which make their own
recording arrangement (presumably) record perfectly in .mp3.

The sound system is the standard RealTek system and there is another sound system showing
in Device Manager: AMD High Defenition Audio Device. Disabling this does not cure the
problem.

Can it be fixed, or is this a broken hardware problem ?


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Always try sourcing the drivers for your audio devices from your computer OEM, first, and if they're not available there from the actual device OEM, second, and reinstalling those.

All it takes is a driver that's "gone wonky" somehow to cause this sort of thing, and it can sometimes be intermittent because the driver code that has "gone wonky" only gets branched to when you're attempting to do a specific thing or narrow range of things.

It may be a hardware problem, but it's way, way too early to say that it is.


----------



## Cheemag (Nov 27, 2009)

britechguy said:


> Always try sourcing the drivers for your audio devices from your computer OEM, first, and if they're not available there from the actual device OEM, second, and reinstalling those.
> 
> All it takes is a driver that's "gone wonky" somehow to cause this sort of thing, and it can sometimes be intermittent because the driver code that has "gone wonky" only gets branched to when you're attempting to do a specific thing or narrow range of things.
> 
> It may be a hardware problem, but it's way, way too early to say that it is.


 Thanks for coming back.

I downloaded the drivers from the motherboard manufacturer's site. Installed them, but got the same result.
Windows considers them to be up-to-date and has replaced them.

I'll see what Realtek has to offer and get back

Regards

Jim


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Cheemag said:


> I downloaded the drivers from the motherboard manufacturer's site. Installed them, but got the same result.
> Windows considers them to be up-to-date and has replaced them.
> 
> I'll see what Realtek has to offer and get back


If you wish to, see: Preventing Windows Update from Updating Device Drivers

This technique was working all the way up through Version 1909, and I have no reason to believe that will have changed in Version 2004, though I do not have it yet.

Those who choose to go this route should consider either reversing that decision after some time has passed, as often the issue is that the device manufacturer either hasn't provided a new driver to Microsoft (or Microsoft hasn't yet placed it in their _Great Driver Library in the Cloud_), or know that they must then become much more vigilant about seeking out and applying driver updates themselves. Most updates these days, including for drivers, occur secondary to attack surfaces uncovered in them. This was one of the reasons that automatic driver updating was introduced, as many people never would update them and leave themselves open to all sorts of attacks over time that had long ago been patched.


----------



## Cheemag (Nov 27, 2009)

I downloaded the Realtek system from Realtek. It appeared to be the same install exec used by that which I downloaded from Asus (motherboard manufacturer). Executed it today - it re-installed the whole Realtek sound system without correcting the problem. Same errors: Something else is using Wave (RecAllPro / Unanticipated host error.(Audacity). Apart from recording, the sound system is otherwise working perfectly.

So ... the error is most unlikely to be down to Realtek; it's in the 'Wave' system. The problem was there under the previous version of Windows 10 and was still present in v2004 after update, and still there after resetting 2004, so I'm increaingly led to believe that the problem is a hardware one.

Stopping Windows updating drivers would not appear to help as it's installing the same driver as the ones I've downloaded which are the same for Windows 7, 8 and 10, version R2.82.

Could too high an audio level at Line In blow the sound hardware?

An further ideas appreciated, but I;m not too hopeful. 

New licence will presumably be lost if I scrap the machine ((

Regards
Jim


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> New licence will presumably be lost if I scrap the machine


 New License for what? Microsoft saves your Windows license in the UEFI Bios.
Make sure you have given Audacity permission to access your Mic Microphone problems after the Windows 10 April 2018 Update - Audacity Forum This site is old but the steps are the same.


----------



## Cheemag (Nov 27, 2009)

spunk.funk said:


> New License for what? Microsoft saves your Windows license in the UEFI Bios.


 If I were to scrap the machine because of a hardware fault, then the UEFI would be scrapped as well and the licence would be lost.



> Make sure you have given Audacity permission to access your Mic Microphone problems after the Windows 10 April 2018 Update - Audacity Forum This site is old but the steps are the same.


 I'll check Audacity.

On further consideration it seems likely that it _isn't_ a hardware fault, as the audio is, after all, coming in to the machine and can be heard in the speakers and levels etc can be controlled in the sound settings in Control Panel.

I'm looking on the Net for further ideas ..

Regards

Jim


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Cheemag said:


> If I were to scrap the machine because of a hardware fault, then the UEFI would be scrapped as well and the licence would be lost.


No, it would not. Even though Microsoft has really blurred the line between OEM and retail licenses, if you purchased a license key, and the hardware on which it was originally installed is completely decommissioned, the key can be transferred to another machine.






moving a windows 10 license between machines at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com


----------



## Cheemag (Nov 27, 2009)

britechguy said:


> No, it would not. Even though Microsoft has really blurred the line between OEM and retail licenses, if you purchased a license key, and the hardware on which it was originally installed is completely decommissioned, the key can be transferred to another machine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you for the link, which I have not yet had time to pursue. I'm glad to hear it. We're probably a bit off-topic here.

I continue to look online for a fix for the recording problem as time permits.

Regards

Cheemag


----------



## Cheemag (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheemag said:


> Thank you for the link, which I have not yet had time to pursue. I'm glad to hear it. We're probably a bit off-topic here.
> 
> I continue to look online for a fix for the recording problem as time permits.
> 
> ...


 Following a search of the Net, much faffing about, and help from here, I managed to fix the problem.

After all this agro, it was merely a Privace matter regarding access to the Microphone.

Thank you for all your help.

Regards

Cheemag


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I am glad I was able to help you change your permissions for your Microphone in Audacity.


----------

